# Does Your V understand everything you say?



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

I just came back home from running with Mylo and put him on his bed at the foot of the settee in front of my wife. I got his favourite teddy Hazel the dog that the kids donated when he came to us in October ( they thought he would feel like it was one of his brothers or sisters). I said to my wife how amazing it is that Hazel is the only teddy he has never destroyed and maybe he has got a soft spot for her. Fast forward 2mins and I am in the kitchen making a glass of juice and my wife says come and see your boy destroying Hazel!! I sware he understands me and does things just to wind me up! ???


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes, they understand everything you say and are listening even when you think they're sound asleep! Few weeks ago, I was telling my hubby how happy I am that our little Pacsirta hasn't had an accident in the house for quite some time. Well, next thing you know - she pees right in front of us on the carpet! Go figure...


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, we've learned that Vs are way too smart for their own good. Riley has learned the word "pills" and "meds". We started spelling them to each other, but now I think she knows what we are spelling. *sigh* :

I don't dare say the words "ready" or "let's go" until I'm actually ready to head out the door, or she will sit and whine like a nutter butter at the front door until we leave.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine has figured out that before a walk we usually change our clothes and go to the washroom. As soon as he sees us both doing those things we knows we're going for a walk!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Same here Kristen!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes I think they understand a little to much.
The words Go or Want To in any sentence will make my dog ears perk up.
Anytime I go to the store and return with bags, all three will sit in the kitchen waiting to see if I brought them a surprise. The word nap sends them running to my bedroom for some snuggle time.
We have had to start calling squirrels tree rats. If they hear the word squirrel they will run outside and check every tree for them.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE thinks every phone call is for him - I have to leave the room to talk - I never use any of his friends names because he will spend the next 1/2 hour looking for them - LOL


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone read "The Art of Racing in the Rain"?


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

sounds like a touching book, i just googled it.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

It's from a dogs perspective. Very nice read. Would highly recommend it.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure Ruby understands everything I say, taking any notice is another matter though lol!


----------



## HudsonVizsla (Jul 9, 2012)

kristen said:


> Has anyone read "The Art of Racing in the Rain"?


amazing book - definitely puts dog ownership into perspective !


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

My husband and I LOVED The Art of Racing in the Rain. So much so that if we have a male child, we're considering calling him Enzo.

We almost lost our vizlsa Flynn this past fall to a very serious illness. At the very same time, we underwent a round of IVF to try to get pregnant. 

The Vet prepared us for the worst with Flynn and my husband said to me "If we lose him don't be too upset. I'm sure he'll come back as our human child just like Enzo came back." 

Well, I wasn't ready for that and I told Flynn every day while he was sick that I didn't want to have a baby if it meant I had to lose him. As it turns out, Flynn recovered and the IVF treatment never turned into a pregnancy.

fast forward 8 months and we are so lucky that we still have Flynn and also have a baby on the way (I'm 15 weeks) so I guess it just wasn't Flynn's time to leave and come back, but I'm sure he will one day.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

PS - Sorry! Just realized if you didn't read the book, my previous message may contain a bit of a spoiler.


----------

